# [Hackintosh] Impossible de booter sur OSX (dualboot)



## Psykokwakiste (2 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Alors voilà, depuis Mardi j'ai un petit souci; je suis bloqué sur Windows 7 (youpi).
Je m'explique:

J'ai fait il y a peu l'acquisition d'un Hackintosh, avec la dernière version d'OSX (10.8.3).
Malheureusement BootCamp refusait tout bonnement de démarrer. J'ai donc utilisé l'utilitaire de disque pour partitionner mon SSD de 256Go en deux parties. Jusqu'ici tout va bien. J'insère ma clé USB bootable qui contient l'OS Win7, je redémarre, boot dessus, et l'installation se passe correctement. Je me dis génial, maintenant je suis en dualboot, ET BAH NON. Maintenant le pc ne boot plus QUE sur Win, et impossible de booter sur OSX.
Ne me dites pas que la partition n'existe plus ou qu'elle a été effacée; j'ai vérifié, ce n'est pas le cas. Mais j'ai l'impression que ce n'est qu'une question de temps avant que celle-ci ne sombre définitivement dans les profondeurs abyssales de mon DD... Tout ce qui m'importe c'est de pouvoir booter sur la seconde partition, quitte à supprimer complètement Win7.

Merci à tous ceux qui m'aideront dans ma quête o/

PS: Petite précision, ma tour ne comporte pas encore d'adaptateur WiFi, et je n'ai plus le net chez moi depuis environ une semaine. Obligée de squatter ma connexion 3G et le pc du salon...


----------



## Dante059 (3 Mai 2013)

Salut à toi !

Etant PCiste à la base, je pense avoir saisi le problème. Je pense que le fait que tu aies divisé ton SSD en deux n'a fait aucun mal à ta partition Hackintosh. Par contre, le fait que tu aies installé Windows sur ta deuxième partition n'a-t'il pas fait sauté le MBR (Master Boot Record) ? Je m'explique :

Pour booter, un système d'exploitation a besoin de ce MBR, qui est ce qui est écrit sur le premier secteur et qui contient les informations nécessaires au démarrage du système, notamment le loader. Le loader est comme un petit programme qui permet de charger le système d'exploitation.

Mon idée est qu'en installant Windows, le MBR a été réécrit, ce qui implique que le loader utilisé est celui de Windows et non plus celui de Hackintosh, et c'est pour cette raison que ta machine démarre constamment sur Windows.

Pour résoudre le problème, il faudrait pouvoir réécrire le MBR, et mettre en place un loader qui prends en charge à la fois Windows et Hackintosh. Je vais voir si je peux trouver quelque chose 


EDIT :

Tiens visiblement cette procédure ressemble à ton problème :



> _This is a guide on how to install windows 7 and Mountain Lion or Lion onto one partition and use the Chameleon GUI boot loader to select which operating system you want. Using EasyBCD is boring and just not customizable
> 
> Ive assumed you have a Windows 7 DVD and a Lion/ML Install Disk (iAtkos or Unibeast)
> 
> ...



Source : http://www.osx86.net/guides-tutorials/18027-guide-how-dual-boot-windows-7-mountain-lion-chameleon-boot-loader.html

Source de Chameleon : http://chameleon.osx86.hu

Tiens nous au courant


----------



## Psykokwakiste (3 Mai 2013)

Salut !

Gné je suis vraiment trop bête, j'ai l'habitude d'utiliser diskpart pour préparer mes clés USB, du coup j'ai tapé le fameux clean... Et là c'est le drame. Bon heureusement qu'il n'y avait qu'OSX sur le SSD et pas mes données... o/ Je suppose qu'il est impossible de le récupérer maintenant, il va falloir réinstaller, n'est-ce pas ?
M'enfin merci de ton aide, la prochaine fois je saurais comment faire !


----------

